# Skull and Crossbones Poison



## UnderMiner (Mar 17, 2022)

My first and only Skull and Crossbones poison. Tincture of Iodine from the first half of the 20th century. Rubber stopper and glass rod applicator still within. Found in the fall of 2021.


----------



## Len (Mar 17, 2022)

One never forgets their first.  That skull looks like there was serious business inside! Congrats.


----------



## bne74honda (Apr 24, 2022)

Underminer,

do you want more of them? I have 3 or 4 I think. PM me is yer interested.

Brian


----------



## Dogo (Apr 25, 2022)

There must be millions of those Iodine bottles out there. It was the 'go to' medicine for cuts and scratches for generations. I wonder what percentage had the skull and bones.


----------



## UnderMiner (Apr 25, 2022)

Dogo said:


> There must be millions of those Iodine bottles out there. It was the 'go to' medicine for cuts and scratches for generations. I wonder what percentage had the skull and bones.


Undoubtedly there were millions made and most of them probably still exist, only problem is they are likely all locked into landfills deep underground after being disposed of a half century ago. The good news is they should survive down there for many centuries and then probably around the 22nd or 23rd century our curious descendants will perform archeological excavations and dig them up for their little museums.


----------



## Len (Apr 25, 2022)

Let's hope and pray the human race survives that long. ...Maybe humans will have started colonization of other planets by then and the scenario repeats itself. (EX. My yet to be born great great god child told me in a dream [Come on, cut me some slack here. My "Wayback Machine" is on the fritz.] that the first Mars expeditions were litter bugs but they brought a few awesome bottles with them. Like that hip flask H2O bottle with the lunar rover embossed on one side and Arnold S. on the other!)  ...If anybody is going to dig up old bots from the future I say we give Capt. J. L. Picard a shout. "Engage!"


----------



## UnderMiner (Apr 26, 2022)

Len said:


> Let's hope and pray the human race survives that long. ...Maybe humans will have started colonization of other planets by then and the scenario repeats itself. (EX. My yet to be born great great god child told me in a dream [Come on, cut me some slack here. My "Wayback Machine" is on the fritz.] that the first Mars expeditions were litter bugs but they brought a few awesome bottles with them. Like that hip flask H2O bottle with the lunar rover embossed on one side and Arnold S. on the other!)  ...If anybody is going to dig up old bots from the future I say we give Capt. J. L. Picard a shout. "Engage!"


Dam it Len, I'm a mudlark not a science fiction writer!


----------

